# Wie heißt die oberste Zeile in der z.B.Uhrzeit und Akkustand angezeigt werden?



## Gast2 (3. Dez 2012)

Wie heißt die oberste Zeile in der z.B.Uhrzeit und Akkustand angezeigt werden?

Frank


----------



## SlaterB (3. Dez 2012)

auf einem 'OHV Stromerzeuger Notstrom 380V 230V Notstromaggregat 6,5 HP 3000 W 3 KW' oder was genau?
Taskleiste ? Wikipedia auf Desktop?

edit:
ok, Mobilbereich, da ist meine Antwort jetzt weniger passend, aber auch da geht es doch sicherlich noch genauer, bestimmtes Produkt/ Betriebssystem?


----------



## MiDniGG (3. Dez 2012)

Mobile Endgeräte -> Android 

"Notification Bar" heißt das Teil wohl. ;-)


----------



## Gast2 (3. Dez 2012)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:


> aber auch da geht es doch sicherlich noch genauer, bestimmtes Produkt/ Betriebssystem?



siehe Antwort von MiDniGG.


----------



## SlaterB (3. Dez 2012)

okok, dann übernehme ich zumindest die Aufgabe, auf Erledigt zu setzen, 
falls nicht wieder zurück


----------

